# Make - up tips needed ! Dead Bride / Renaissance STYLE



## rubyredslippers (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,
Im no make up expert .
Maybe someone who has used these things could offer advice.
Im going as some kind of dead Bride.I could not get a wedding dress from charity shops but ive just got a Great Renaissance style dress .Its black bodice & skirt with deep purple gorgette sleeves. I just bought a veil and in the process of dying it black .
Im going as some kind of dead bride.???? or dead something any ideas ??
Now ive never use liquid latex or face putty before.I want to do my face a bluish tinge as after all im dead but a few scars and stuff .Is it worth using face putty or tissue paper instead then the liquid latex ?
Any photo's of ideas appreciated.
I did want to go as the corpse bride but the charity shops are charging way too much for second hand dresses one i picked up was £240 !! - OMG .
The Renaissance style dress is spot on though .


----------



## MakeFace (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,
I think it'll be easier than you think. Start with a stick-on appliance kit for your method of death. They're easy and cheap and there's lots of options from huge scars to bullet holes to objects embedded like screws. Just stick it on and then do your makeup. Use mostly white and add a touch of blue if you like. Cover the face, neck, lips, and hands. Anything that shows really. Use black to hallow out around the eye sockets and under the cheek bones. Add a touch of black to the inner rim of your lips like you've been sucking a black loli-pop. Take some fake blood and squeeze it around your stick-on without touching so that it trickles and runs around it. Good luck, sounds like a great costume!


----------



## rubyredslippers (Oct 2, 2009)

I found some good videos on Youtube ! thanks


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Was a demon a few Halloween's ago-I guess sort of dead:

View attachment 6978


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You want the Death Wheel...

FX Warehouse: Monster, Creature & Death Wheels

Trust Spats. Spats is ghoulish and Spats is wise...


----------



## rubyredslippers (Oct 2, 2009)

I got a wicked dress out of the charity shop .Its long black velvet with long gorgette sleeve must be from the early 70's . Looks great .Anyway Ive decided to go as a Vampire now .Ive got some glue on fangs ! - i hope they come off and ive googled you tube for some good vamp make up.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Last year we were Victorian Vampires ~ my friend got an awesome wedding dress from GW for 15.00 and dyed it black but it came out a grey burgandy which was cooler. Her makeup was a mixture of white and grey for shadowing. Her hair is normally grey and she just sprayed some more on. Heres a pic 







[/IMG]


----------

